
Sharing Research about Adverse Childhood Experiences - Jasamba
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/23/opinion/putting-the-power-of-self-knowledge-to-work.html
======
panic
Here's the infographic version of the research that's linked in the article:
[http://vetoviolence.cdc.gov/apps/phl/resource_center_infogra...](http://vetoviolence.cdc.gov/apps/phl/resource_center_infographic.html).
Even one adverse experience increases the chance of drug use, depression,
alcoholism and suicide attempts by over 50%. Almost two thirds of participants
(drawn from a cross-section of middle-class Americans) reported at least one
such experience.

------
dash2
Where's the science here? "Bad stuff in you childhood can mess you up?" I
didn't need an acronym to tell me that.

~~~
panic
It's linked in the article:
[https://www.cdc.gov/violenceprevention/acestudy/about.html](https://www.cdc.gov/violenceprevention/acestudy/about.html)

